

Why do many people feel the Chinese can't possibly be OK with their government? - w1ntermute
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-many-people-feel-that-Chinese-cant-possibly-be-basically-ok-with-their-government-or-society?share=1

======
throwaway90446
Because the brainwashing of Western education is that the values of the
Enlightenment are the only acceptable values.

------
altcognito
Principals of democracy and capitalism underlie each other. If you believe
capitalism is by and large the best system going, you probably also believe
that free markets require a reasonable amount of transparency and freedom.
(Freedom of capital to move, businesses to operate without interference)

These principals apply to science, business, and in governance. Ideas should
be held up to the light of day and tested. That's the enlightenment.

You can always accept less...

------
sam_lowry_
Same question for Russians, please ;-)

------
jack9
US citizens aren't ok with their government, but that's not the issue. It's a
risk management issue. Be reasonably comfortable and survive, versus die
fighting while others watch on.

